# Cabin loft ceiling height



## Oscar1 (Mar 21, 2021)

We would like to build a cabin with a loft with low ceiling height (e.g. sloping from 6' to 2'). Is there any way to do this? If the space were classified as habitable attic we would need at least 35sf with 7'+ ceilings. We read that for tiny houses (<400sf) a loft can be as low as 3', however this does not apply to us. (It seems strange that the requirement is so relaxed for these tiny houses.) Is there any way build a cabin loft with a low roof?

All suggestions are welcome. Thank you.


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2021)

Welcome

Not sure how Co works.

Have you talked to a designer with any code knowledge?

Not sure if Co has a state wide code or city to city.

Anyway are you talking A frame design?
Or slant ceiling


----------



## Oscar1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you. Our county uses IRC. Yes, I am referring to a slant (shed) ceiling.


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2021)

Ok maybe each city adopts their own???









						Colorado Building Code - Permit Place
					

Colorado Building Code is based in part on the 2018 IBC. The Division of State architect is responsible for the adoption of codes.




					permitplace.com
				




Ask your city what they have adopted for houses code book and year edition and post it,,

Not sure if you live outside city limits who governs you

So are you looking inside or outside city limits????


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2021)

Check this word for word against what your area has adopted 

Plus find someone in your area with some code knowledge.  

And give it a few days for more replies to your questions good luck

R305.1 Minimum Height
_Habitable space_, hallways and portions of _basements_ containing these spaces shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet (2134 mm). Bathrooms, toilet rooms and laundry rooms shall have a ceiling height of not less than 6 feet 8 inches (2032 mm). 

*Exceptions:*

For rooms with sloped ceilings, the required floor area of the room shall have a ceiling height of not less than 5 feet (1524 mm) and not less than 50 percent of the required floor area shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet (2134 mm). 
The ceiling height above bathroom and toilet room fixtures shall be such that the fixture is capable of being used for its intended purpose. A shower or tub equipped with a showerhead shall have a ceiling height of not less than 6 feet 8 inches (2032 mm) above an area of not less than 30 inches (762 mm) by 30 inches (762 mm) at the showerhead. 
Beams, girders, ducts or other obstructions in _basements_ containing _habitable space_ shall be permitted to project to within 6 feet 4 inches (1931 mm) of the finished floor


----------



## Oscar1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you for the replies.

Our county (we are outside city limits) uses an amended version of the 2018 IRC which seems to make no mention of sleeping lofts except in an appendix dedicated to tiny houses.


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2021)

Oscar1 said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> Our county (we are outside city limits) uses an amended version of the 2018 IRC which seems to make no mention of sleeping lofts except in an appendix dedicated to tiny houses.



Unless changed locally codes in a lot of cases use general terms

So a sleeping area is a sleeping area


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2021)

Do you want to say what county you are in?


----------



## Oscar1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Larimer, Colorado.


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2021)

Looks like 305 is unamended




			https://www.larimer.org/sites/default/files/2018_irc_amendments_including_strs_final.pdf
		


Appears they require a fire sprinkler system???


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 22, 2021)

You also need at least 6'8" headroom on the stairway that goes to the loft.


----------



## steveray (Mar 23, 2021)

Ask the AHJ if you can use the appendix as an alternative?


----------



## redeyedfly (Mar 23, 2021)

Call it a storage loft.


----------



## alaskajoe (Mar 26, 2021)

Redeyedfly is a building inspectors nightmare. Call a pig a cow but it is still a pig. You can call it anything you want and the inspector isn't supposed to call you a liar but they know darn well you are going to be having people sleeping up there.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 26, 2021)

If there are other bedrooms you could request a code modification based on the tiny house appendix.

Few building officials will waive a code requirement because it could come back to bite them later, but many will allow modifications as long as the request is reasonable and demonstrates that the modification will meet the intent of the code even if it doesn't meet the letter.


----------



## redeyedfly (Mar 26, 2021)

alaskajoe said:


> Redeyedfly is a building inspectors nightmare. Call a pig a cow but it is still a pig. You can call it anything you want and the inspector isn't supposed to call you a liar but they know darn well you are going to be having people sleeping up there.


It's really none of your business what they're doing with the loft.  You can sleep in your bathroom or garage if you want.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 2, 2021)

It is what it is, or isn't.


----------

